# Exploración Urbana Uruguay (Urbex)



## Grandrew (Sep 15, 2015)

*Hola, he estado leyendo cosas en Internet sobre esta actividad llamada exploración urbana, y me pareció bastante interesante y divertida. Consiste en explorar edificios o estructuras, ya sean abandonadas o no, para sacar fotos o simplemente para disfrutar la experiencia. 

Me encantaría poder hacerlo, pero tras una búsqueda me he dado cuenta de que no hay ninguna página, grupo o foro donde gente de Uruguay pueda hablar sobre esto, y como consecuencia uno no sabe por donde o con quién empezar.

Ojalá hayan personas que hacen esto en Uruguay, y podamos hablar todos por aquí.

Gracias.*

Algunos ejemplos en la ciudad de NYC

https://instagram.com/vic.invades/
https://instagram.com/heavy_minds/
https://instagram.com/skgarface/


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Muy buena idea Grandew!!!

La verdad que estaría bueno juntarnos y salir a hacer reportajes sobre edificios, lugares, yo lo he hecho, no con gente del foro sino con [email protected], y la verdad que te enriquecés mucho por comparar los puntos de vista, por los consejos que se pueden conseguir, las diferentes visiones, etc.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

se enriqueceria el foro con un trabajo periodistico sin precedentes.


----------



## Grandrew (Sep 15, 2015)

Gracias por la respuesta, esperemos que esta actividad agarre popularidad en Uruguay


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

Me copa mucho la idea 

Suena super interesante! Personalmente me encanta salir a explorar la ciudad, ya sea de turista en otras ciudades o en mi propia ciudad, y es una actividad que hago bastante seguido. En este caso supongo que le agrega la cuestión de visitar lugares abandonados, o poco frecuentados, lo cual debe ser muy interesante y supongo me colgaría mucho.


----------



## Grandrew (Sep 15, 2015)

Exacto agus! Es una lástima que esta actividad sea difícil de realizar de noche, ya que la seguridad no es un punto fuerte en este país.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Estación Central?


----------



## Grandrew (Sep 15, 2015)

Gracias por la idea idea NicoBolso! Voy a intentar darme una vuelta por ahí!

PD: Alguien sabe que tan fácil o dificil es entrar al Palacio Salvo?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Fácil, le decís que vas a tal apto al portero y te queda el edificio listo.

Siempre me intrigó la ex carcel de Miguelete.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Totalmente accesible entrar al Salvo a cualquier hora y a cualquier piso.

Seba, hace unos años la revista Galería mostró la ex Carcel de Miguelete por dentro. Si pasas por alto que usaron el lugar para un book de fotos en pelotas de Martin Inthamoussú, podes ver distintos sectores del edificio ahí.


----------



## Grandrew (Sep 15, 2015)

Gracias por la información! Intentaré subir fotos si puedo subir.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

NicoBolso said:


> Seba, hace unos años la revista Galería mostró la ex Carcel de Miguelete por dentro. Si pasas por alto que usaron el lugar para un book de fotos en pelotas de Martin Inthamoussú, podes ver distintos sectores del edificio ahí.


Se que han mostrado la carcel miguelete por dentro, de hecho en el foro tenemos fotos de los interiores.

Lo de ese Martín no me perturba, porque ni se quien es, que hace, ni veo fotos de hombres desnudos.


----------



## tgva325 (Jul 4, 2007)

SebaFun said:


> Se que han mostrado la carcel miguelete por dentro, de hecho en el foro tenemos fotos de los interiores.
> 
> Lo de ese Martín no me perturba, porque ni se quien es, que hace, ni veo fotos de hombres desnudos.


:lol::lol::lol:

Eso dicen todos :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo prefiero ver gente desnuda en vivo y en directo... con las fotos no hago nada, para eso me miro un video porno


----------



## Grandrew (Sep 15, 2015)

*Comenten los lugares abandonados que conozcan*

Yo conozco muy pocos, he estado investigando un poco en mi barrio, lo único que rescaté fue un gimnasio en Costa Rica y Dr Eduardo Couture, entre otras estructuras cerradas u ocupadas, sin embargo no pude entrar ya que estaba cerrado. Hubiera sido muy interesante haber explorado el hotel Carrasco cuando estuvo abandonado, pero ya lo restauraron.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Hotel Nacional


----------



## Grandrew (Sep 15, 2015)

*Hotel Riviera*

Hotel Riviera, Punta Gorda


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez (Jan 19, 2016)

Hace tiempo que estoy viendo las fotos de un chico de Kuala Lumpur con este estilo de urbex y roofting y encontre este fotografo chileno: https://www.instagram.com/blvckimvges/
http://smallcamera.tumblr.com/
yo estoy intentando hacer algo parecido pero me faltan los rascacielos


----------



## Grandrew (Sep 15, 2015)

¿Alguien sabe como entrar a la Torre 4 del World Trade Center?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Creo que la entrada al piso 40 que es un restaurant y además mirador, cuesta algo así como trescientos pesos, pero no me acuerdo muy bien. Se que se llama "piso40" y que tenía página web.


----------



## Miaplacidus (Sep 30, 2008)

De esa no sé, pero si no imposible, hasta te sacan foto para entrar.


----------



## _DB_ (Jul 18, 2020)

hola, conocen lugares abandonados en montevideo? Yo estube viendo y lo que encontre fue la estacion central


----------

